# HHH making kid cry



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/557386274500509697

LOL Still the best heel


----------



## issyk1 (Jan 11, 2013)

nice guy


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Good guy trips :trips4


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

If one of the wrestlers had done that, they would probably have been fired.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

HHH kindly whispers: It's still real to you DAMNIT!


Kidding, that was nice of him to do so.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

It's nice that he consoled the kid, but I think it would have been better if one of the faces in that match had run over, knocked HHH down or made him back off, and consoled the kid himself. You know, just to make the face more likeable to the live crowd and HHH to garner more heat

If I was in the front row of a WWF event back when I was little, and HHH or another big heal at the time had made me cry, I would have loved a Jericho/Austin/Rock to have come over and consoled me!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Didn't Punk get in trouble for kicking a fan or something before?


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Aww. That was nice of HHH to do.


----------



## manic37 (Apr 8, 2014)

Sorry i disagree, i'm the biggest Hunter fan but he should never break character in an arena, thats why the business is in the state it is today, too much of breaking kayfabe.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

Good guy triple H & Good guy John Cena


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

"Please don't let Cena win, Mister Haitches cough/splutter"

"Sorry, Tiny Tim. He's making us money"


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Punk wouldn't have. True heel. PC bullshit today. Heels makes kids cry. Whole point.


----------



## AJOutlaw (Apr 9, 2013)

Didn't Heel Rock do the same thing once the show went off the air?

Anyways, nice gesture by HHH. It doesn't even go against his current heel persona that much.


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

Can anyone tell from the picture at what point this occurred? Like what the kid would've been crying over.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

https://twitter.com/thenbshow/status/557386274500509697

Picture to go with it, hhh has a heart after all haha


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Does anyone remember heels from the 80s.

I get why he did that, and it's cool.


----------



## AJOutlaw (Apr 9, 2013)

the_final_task82 said:


> Can anyone tell from the picture at what point this occurred? Like what the kid would've been crying over.


Probably the temper tantrum so close to where he was standing.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/557389386216923137


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Triple H isn't necessarily breaking character. Even Authority figure Trips was never hating on children and actually seems to be more rational than anything.


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Its a kids show.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Don't be a bully, be a black hole in utero


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

LPPrince said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/557389386216923137


That kid backstage with the free gear, suddenly stops crying and looks up at Triple H

"Ya'll a bunch of puppets!" *EVEN MY IMMEDIATE FAMILY BOUGHT IT!!!*


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> That kid backstage with the free gear, suddenly stops crying and looks up at Triple H
> 
> "Ya'll a bunch of puppets!" *EVEN MY IMMEDIATE FAMILY BOUGHT IT!!!*


HHH be like,

"Respect"

Then the kid eats a legit Pedigree


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

AJOutlaw said:


> Didn't Heel Rock do the same thing once the show went off the air?
> 
> Anyways, nice gesture by HHH. It doesn't even go against his current heel persona that much.


----------



## LOL-ins (Jun 26, 2014)

The little shit got to go backstage for crying? I was a kid in the wrong era.


----------



## LSF45 (May 2, 2014)

... Shouldn't a heel be rubbing it in even more if he makes a kid cry?

I get that this is a classy move, but why break kayfabe? What's the point?

Hundreds of kids cry in WWE shows (maybe even adults too due to some of these episodes)... what makes this one kid special?


You would never see heel Austin or Rock ever do anything like this.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Some of you bitching about him breaking character make me sick


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> That kid backstage with the free gear, suddenly stops crying and looks up at Triple H
> 
> "Ya'll a bunch of puppets!" *EVEN MY IMMEDIATE FAMILY BOUGHT IT!!!*


I was just thinking the same thing.. HHH got worked! :lol


----------



## Indywrestlersrule (Mar 2, 2014)

*hhh makes kid cray, breaks kayfabe to apologize*



> HHH apparently made a kid ringside cry. He immediately consoled him, breaking character.


This according to the Nick & Bryan show happened in the middle of the main event https://twitter.com/TheNBShow/status/557386274500509697


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: hhh breaks kayfabe during the main event*

No one cares. He did the right thing and it didn't exactly come into play on TV.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: hhh breaks kayfabe during the main event*

There are certain things about HHH I don't like when it comes to the business, but he seems like an upstanding dude overall


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: hhh makes kid cray, breaks kayfabe to apologize*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/1549865-hhh-making-kid-cry.html


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

LSF45 said:


> You would never see heel Austin or Rock ever do anything like this.


Literally an example of this on the same page.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: hhh makes kid cray, breaks kayfabe to apologize*

Why would Triple H make the kid cray?


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

*Re: hhh makes kid cray, breaks kayfabe to apologize*

The kid is a pussy.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: hhh makes kid cray, breaks kayfabe to apologize*



The.Great......One said:


> The kid is a pussy.


Why are you calling the kid a cat?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: hhh makes kid cray, breaks kayfabe to apologize*



Cosmo Kramer said:


> Why would Triple H make the kid cray?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://nodq.com/wwe/423738897.shtml

looks like Hunter made it up to him


----------



## bibiGAReeb (Jan 9, 2015)

triple h kissing babies just like hitler

this tells u how evil this burying man is


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

I figure HHH being a dad of three kids has a soft spot for a child's feelings if he's responsible for them being sad.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Everyone so butthurt that Hunter consoled a kid and that the kid got free gear, making for an incredible, unforgettable experience?

Like, kayfabe is till real to you idiots?

And for the guys who are saying "OMG PUNK WOULDN'T BREAK KAYFABE" Punk certainly doesn't need to break kayfabe since it's pretty known he's a dick in and out of the ring lol. CM Punk straight out backhanded a fan full-swing *and he even hit the wrong guy.* I like Punk but let's be real here.

Regardless, super classy from Hunter to give the kid a better experience. I don't think anyone wants to make kids cry for the dumbest reasons. *If you need to make a little kid cry to solidify yourself as a real heel, then yeah something's wrong there.*


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Lmao, this is great. GOAT Heel.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Natsuke said:


> *If you need to make a little kid cry to solidify yourself as a real heel, then yeah something's wrong there.*


To be fair, the greatest heel of all time still is


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao

Holy shit. Good on HHH. But that kid. He's in for some hard times going forward if wrestling can make him cry.


----------



## I'm a Mercenary (Nov 10, 2014)

Wow kids today are such little pussies with their crying at wrestling and bike helmets. His mom should of spanked him. Imagine the attitude era today the little wieners nowadays would be flooding the arena with tears.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

HHH makes a kid cry and he's a hero. I make a kid cry and I spend the night in the county jail. What a world.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Pretty sure everyone here complaining would love to be in the kids position. He probably got to meet Sting.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Big props to HHH and Stephanie for both being such good heels to make a kid cry and for being good people in taking care of the kid. Remember folks, they have kids around that kid's age too. In their 20's, maybe they would have left the kid alone crying but anyone who has kids of their own or close nephews/nieces instinctively is going to step in there. Every report that has come out from backstage regarding how Steph and HHH handle young fans has been overwhelmingly positive for years now.


----------



## rassslinrantin (Aug 30, 2014)

Well at least Triple H did right by the kid after the show. Can't be mad about that.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm a Mercenary said:


> Wow kids today are such little pussies with their crying at wrestling and bike helmets. His mom should of spanked him. Imagine the attitude era today the little wieners nowadays would be flooding the arena with tears.


Huh??? Hope you are in character or something. First of all, taking a kid who looks to be 8 or 9 to a TV-14 (Attitude Era) wrestling show would have been ridiculous in the first place...

And bike helmets...? Wow, just wow. I don't feel like having my tax dollars pay for a lifetime of care for some dumbass kid who became a vegetable because he was too stupid to either A. Learn to bike properly or B. Wear a helmet.


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

Triple H making a kid cry and Paul Levesque consoling the kid. Awesome.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm a Mercenary said:


> Wow kids today are such little pussies with their crying at wrestling and bike helmets. His mom should of spanked him.


So basically the child you raise will either have brain damage or have some serious mommy issues and likely abusive in their own domestic relationships? Cheers to you.

On the subject of HHH, he's a heel but really the Authority isn't "heartless" but a simple "what's good for business" philosophy....


----------



## The People's H2O (Jan 21, 2013)

"Kissing all them boys and making 'em cry."


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

Glad he didn't decide that keeping in character was more important than that kid feeling like shit.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

.christopher. said:


> It's nice that he consoled the kid, but I think it would have been better if one of the faces in that match had run over, knocked HHH down or made him back off, and consoled the kid himself. You know, just to make the face more likeable to the live crowd and HHH to garner more heat
> 
> If I was in the front row of a WWF event back when I was little, and HHH or another big heal at the time had made me cry, I would have loved a Jericho/Austin/Rock to have come over and consoled me!


:delrio


----------



## LSF45 (May 2, 2014)

LPPrince said:


> Literally an example of this on the same page.


First of all, I considered that version of Rock a tweener. He wasn't really a heel - by this point, he just had some tendencies of a heel.

So, my original point remains: You shouldn't see a heel do what Triple H did. Heel Rock or Austin wouldn't do it.

Best example? King of the Ring 1997, when Austin vs. HBK happened and the young man with down syndrome jumped the rail. You didn't see Austin helping the kid; he let the face at the time do it. He held onto kayfabe there.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh my fucking God, only pro-wrestling fans. 

"NHHUR HE'S BREAKKIN CHARACTUR" 

No, he's being a fucking human being. A person. He's making a kid happy. So what? He can still be dick to the other wrestlers. 

Why does it matter? Does it ruin the story? Did you all see it? No, some dick had to take a picture of it, put it Online, so a bunch of other geeks can say "OMG HE'S BREAKING CHARACTER."

People who bitch about that only validate the South Park generalization of wrestling fans. "DEH TOOK HIS JUURRB".

If anything, as a pro-wrestling fan? I respect HHH more, something I never thought I said, for realizing he's still a human being, putting pro-wrestling second, and being a good human being first.


----------



## pagi (May 2, 2004)

Jericho used to turn down kids for autographs outside the arena when he was a heel. Jericho is a true heel, he didn't succumb to his emotions. He sacrificed his personal feelings for the good of the business. This is something Paul will never understand.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

Trips getting soft. Probably due to Steph.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

JD said:


> Oh my fucking God, only pro-wrestling fans.
> 
> "NHHUR HE'S BREAKKIN CHARACTUR"
> 
> ...


Its just a kid crying bro. This post right here is whats wrong with the current generation


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Green said:


> Its just a kid crying bro. This post right here is whats wrong with the current generation


Yeah, because people are starting to give a shit, that's so wrong?

You fucking got me. Time to kick a basket filled of puppies, go fucking snap a deer's neck, drink me some shitty tasting alcohol, and ignore a kid crying for fake masculinity, or in terms of this, pro fucking wrestling.

Get a grip, lad. HHH did nothing wrong, in fact he did something right.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

JD said:


> Yeah, because people are starting to give a shit, that's so wrong?
> 
> You fucking got me. Time to kick a basket filled of puppies, go fucking snap a deer's neck, drink me some shitty tasting alcohol, and ignore a kid crying for fake masculinity, or in terms of this, pro fucking wrestling.
> 
> Get a grip, lad. HHH did nothing wrong, in fact he did something right.


I'm not saying trips did anything wrong. Its his choice how to act.

I'm saying you typing out an essay devoted to a kid crying is kinda weak, and a sign of how the modern world obsesses over irrelevant shit.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Green said:


> I'm not saying trips did anything wrong. Its his choice how to act.
> 
> I'm saying you typing out an essay devoted to a kid crying is kinda weak.


Yeah, typing messages on a message board.

Who would have thought that shit.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

It didn't even happen on camera and nobody watching Raw saw it.

So people crying over a heel breaking character can GTFO ut


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I can see both sides of the argument, kayfabe or not.. I back him on the decision he made, could it have been handled another way, sure.. Really though, it wasn't exactly a planned spot or anything and he had to make a spur of the moment decision, and being as at the time the only face in the area was Cena and he was busy getting stomped around that time from what I understand. He might have signaled Booker T over, but that would have looked equally bad.

As Titus mentioned on YT Haitch isn't just Johnny Heel Jobber, he is real corporate officer in a publicly traded company.. That does put him in a more unique position than the before mentioned regular Joe Heel. Right or wrong he has to keep some good will coming in for the company.

There was a lot of things that probably played out in his mind in a short time, both professionally and emotionally. In the end he chose when was probably best on the fly.


----------



## drewpeppers (Oct 19, 2014)

finalnight said:


> Huh??? Hope you are in character or something. First of all, taking a kid who looks to be 8 or 9 to a TV-14 (Attitude Era) wrestling show would have been ridiculous in the first place...
> 
> And bike helmets...? Wow, just wow. I don't feel like having my tax dollars pay for a lifetime of care for some dumbass kid who became a vegetable because he was too stupid to either A. Learn to bike properly or B. Wear a helmet.



Bike helmets are goofy looking and completely lame. No boy should ever want to wear a helmet.(not talking extreme sports here) When I was 10 or 11 my mom let me stop wearing it when I rode my bike and I grew up in New York with cars everywhere. Parents should stop helicoptering their children. I'm not going to lie if parents take a more hands off approach a few more kids might die each year. But the rest of the kids will have gained invaluable independent experiences, especially boys who don't have to look like pussies wearing helmets. And who knows maybe kids would be more street smart and a few extra will live because of that and it will all even out. But even if a few extra die it's like they say you have to crack a few eggs to make an omelet. It's messed up but true.
And take a look on the network...a lot of parents did take their kids to those TV-14 rated shows. Maybe it's because they knew it was okay to expose them to some real heels doing bad things because they knew that was a part of real life and that the babyface would still most likely prevail in the end. I remember going to Knicks games and when I was young and hearing dirty chants and sometimes a fight in the stands or on the court. Those were glorious memories I will never forget. Perhaps you are too far removed from being a kid to remember what it was like. Honestly, If my son cried at a wrestling show i probably would tell him to stop and toughen up. And I'm not some meathead tough guy.


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

Great. Now he's going to do something super shitty on Raw next week so that we remember that his character is supposed to be evil.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Hopefully he will mention this on Raw/SD to brag about what an upstanding guy he is, he can still draw heat from this situation if wanted.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Mifune Jackson said:


> Great. Now he's going to do something super shitty on Raw next week so that we remember that his character is supposed to be evil.


The three returning wrestlers have to face each other in a triple threat, kennel from hell match*! Winner keeps their job, the rest fired again! 

*but the only "dog" outside is Sandow in a dog costume with a pooper scooper for a weapon!
:vince


----------



## Corporate Rock (Apr 9, 2014)

Lilian Garia consoled the kid as well I saw it in front of me. Lucky bastard! And I have no problems what they did either.


----------



## heizenberg the G (Nov 21, 2014)

The wwe Kids era running wild might as well got out the bunny Adam Rose and John Cena and tell poppy jokes so Vince and the kids laugh they ass off. :vince5


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Classy gesture.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

There's no crying in wrestling.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Can't blame HHH, seeing an innocent kid cry and doing nothing about it, especially for someone like him who is a father, very tough to just let happen and ignore. Classy and right call by HHH.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> There's no crying in wrestling.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RatherBeAtNitro said:


>



:lmao

forgot about the Big Blubberer.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Hopefully he will mention this on Raw/SD to brag about what an upstanding guy he is, he can still draw heat from this situation if wanted.


That is EXACTLY what could come out of this. There are several, several ways to use this to make HHH look even more like a shitty human being on TV. Babyfaces could accuse HHH of making the kid cry on purpose just to console him to win people over. Like those superhero shows where this new cocky jerk superhero comes and upstages the protagonist hero(es) and you find it was him who was lighting all of the buildings on fire in the first place.


----------



## lifebane (Nov 28, 2013)

His entire heel angle is doing whats best for business, a c.o.o making a kid cry on national tv is bad for business..


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't really care one way or the other, but that kid must have really been screaming loudly for Hunter to do that.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Consoling that kid was what was best for business anyway. Triple H just made a fan for life. The Authority wins again.


----------



## lhama (Jan 3, 2008)

HHH has signed him to NXT for the best selling of the night.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah1993 said:


> That is EXACTLY what could come out of this. There are several, several ways to use this to make HHH look even more like a shitty human being on TV. Babyfaces could accuse HHH of making the kid cry on purpose just to console him to win people over. Like those superhero shows where this new cocky jerk superhero comes and upstages the protagonist hero(es) and you find it was him who was lighting all of the buildings on fire in the first place.


So _that's_ how Hitler got started, being an upstart new cocky jerk superhero.


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

Interesting. The only interaction I've ever had with Hunter was back at Homecoming many years ago. As he was beating Flair senseless, I was cheering him. He told me "Don't cheer for me, I'm a fucking heel". To this day, it's still one of the funniest reactions I've ever got from a wrestler. People don't give the guy enough credit. He's pretty cool.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*All he did was comfort a child, something which almost anyone would do.

"BREAKING NEWS: Triple H does what an adult is supposed to."*


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

HHH being HHH and heeling it up like a GOAT.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Some people will just complain about everything...


----------



## BrettSK (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm all for keeping character but you also don't want kids balling their eyes out and saying they won't watch wrestling again, especially if their parents aren't fans and can't explain it properly.

The kids's probably over the moon and happy as can be now.


Then the other side of me is thinking, H could hit me with a sledgehammer and I'd still cheer that man! Dumb kid.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

What a pussy.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Still wonder what he did to make him cry.

I understand he has kids, so props to him. But the parent should have consoled him and took hi out if he couldn't take it. This isn't Disney or Sesame Street; it's past his bedtime anyways.


----------



## BadTouch (Apr 12, 2014)

Triple H is fantastic


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

If he were the best heel he would have let the little shit keep crying.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

I don't have a problem with what Trips did, I just believe anyone else would have been punished for breaking character and IMO the rules should be the same across the board.


----------



## I_Hate_You (Oct 29, 2013)

I'd cry in the front row if it meant I got a chance to touch and smell Stephanie


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

southrnbygrace said:


> I don't have a problem with what Trips did, I just believe anyone else would have been punished for breaking character and IMO the rules should be the same across the board.


Not in this context. The focus wasen't on HHH, and so he only broke character off camera. The kid must've been devestated that his hero was losing, so HHH probably wanted to shut him up.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Natsuke said:


> Everyone so butthurt that Hunter consoled a kid and that the kid got free gear, making for an incredible, unforgettable experience?
> 
> Like, kayfabe is till real to you idiots?
> 
> ...


Punk hit the wrong fan because the guy who did hit him hid behind the guy Punk hit.


Anyways, its nice of him to do that


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

southrnbygrace said:


> If one of the wrestlers had done that, they would probably have been fired.


Exactly what are you basing this comment on?


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

freezingtsmoove said:


> Its a kids show.


Yep. This is a kid friendly show. Those saying "What, that's not what heels did in the 80s! That's not what they do!" It's evolved and is what it is. It's 2015. Whether you agree with it being a PG show or not, it is.

Glad HHH did that.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

Happened before. HBK comes to mind. Some people take staying "in character" far too seriously. It was done discreetly off camera. It's a show. Ultimately, you want to send people home entertained. Fair play to the guy. Nobody would have even noticed if the guy hadn't tweeted about it, so as far as the show's concerned, he DID stay in character.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That crying kid is going to have his lunch money taken from him for life.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Every time I see HHH about to cut another long winded promo, I almost cry too.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

First off, it was off camera. 

Second, if something like this happens ON camera and you're a good enough heel, you can break character and STILL find a way to make it work.

Third, yeah HHH could've heeled it up and pissed off or scared the kid. What'll happen? The kid will be sad, the parent will either laugh or console them, and HHH will continue to sit there.

What ended up happening is HHH cooled the kid down, made him feel better, and went all father figure with him. Taking him backstage to meet his heroes, he made that night an unforgettable experience for the kid. Who knows, maybe he'll grow up to be a wrestler. People find inspiration in the craziest of places.

The idea that HHH had to go heel on the kid is one word- archaic.

Its 2015. What HHH did doesn't hurt the product whatsoever. HHH staying in character wouldn't have helped the product prosper either. But his off camera actions helped make a kid's night 1000 times better than it would've been had he not decided to come make him feel better.

If you want to make a point about staying in character, do so where it logically fits. It didn't fit here.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

Meh, If I were at an event back in the 80's Roddy Piper or The Iron Sheik would've rubbed it in more. Jesus Christ, I see why they will never turn Cena heel. Start passing out the Kleenex for all the sissy kids in the crowd.

WWE Raw: Sponsored by Kleenex & Kotex


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

WalkingInMemphis said:


> Meh, If I were at *an event back in the 80's* Roddy Piper or The Iron Sheik would've rubbed it in more.


Archaic. 30 years have passed and people are still having a superiority complex about what they would've seen as opposed to whats going on now.

Hell this isn't even an issue with the product itself(which is admittedly shit and has been for some time). At least that I'd understand.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

How exactly did he make the kid cry? Still the goat heel I think. It should of been up to the parents to console the kid and not him. Maybe send the kid a free t-shirt or something with a nice message saying its all a show. Nevertheless just shows what a great guy he is irl.

If it was off camera I dont see the big deal.


----------



## Loader230 (Jul 7, 2012)

Triple H exposed the business, crucify his ass live in the ring and make the kid watch it.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

LPPrince said:


> Archaic. 30 years have passed and people are still having a superiority complex about what they would've seen as opposed to whats going on now.


Well, whatever dude. :bo


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Loader230 said:


> Triple H exposed the business, crucify his ass live in the ring and make the kid watch it.


The business has been exposed for what feels like forever now.

There are ways to make the show better. Shitting on a kid's day isn't it.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Loader230 said:


> Triple H exposed the business, crucify his ass live in the ring and make the kid watch it.


Yeah because stuff like Cena congratulating hhh on twitter for being inducted into some atlethes hall of fame when they are in the midst of a heated rivalry isnt exposing the business. There are still ways to make people believe in wrestling. I think total divas does a great job. Yeah they show that the matches are fixed and all that but then they will show natalya being angry at paige for acting sexual towards her in the ring. Backstage heat should be used more to build matches.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

KingofKings1281 said:


> Interesting. The only interaction I've ever had with Hunter was back at Homecoming many years ago. As he was beating Flair senseless, I was cheering him. He told me "Don't cheer for me, I'm a fucking heel".


:lmao That's awesome!


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

GOAT heel being GOAT!


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

They love kids, Steph twitter account is dedicated to little kids.

I see nothing wrong with that and it was off camera.


----------



## Loader230 (Jul 7, 2012)

More on Triple H disgracing the industry...

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...eaks-character-after-making-young-fan-cry-at/


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

"Please Stop Crying in the front row, Its Not Best for Business" :hunter


----------



## CM Chump (Jun 25, 2014)

He should have started to console the kid only for it to be a swerve. He grabs the little guy tossing him over the barrrier. He brutalizes him with a sledgehammer as the shocked crowd looks on in horror. Finally, he takes the boys lifeless carcass, tossing it onto the announcers table setting him up for the Pedigree :bahgawd "BAH GAWD! DON'T DO THIS!!! THAT KIDS GOT A FAMILY!!!" He drives the kid through the table and stands tall with his sledgehammer as Raw goes off the air. :mark:


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

We can't have heels making little kids cry in 2015, it doesn't look good for us, it's not good PR, it's not good visuals. Screw the age old tradition of trying to generate enough heat so they want to storm the ring and kill you. Now you have to go apologize and hug the little kids who cry because you did your job too well, and the corporate board won't like the visual of an innocent little kid, who is unaware it is scripted, crying.

All about being a publicly traded company and making money on the stock market. Meh, it's why I no longer like it.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

This at least shows us that people on here will complain over absolutely anything.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

lol 

Now every kid is gunna be crying to try and get backstage.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/557386274500509697
> 
> LOL Still the best heel


How can this warm my heart when I am laughing like a heartless bitch :lmao :lmao


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

im sorry for not being mr awww and sensitive here and i know its a kid but god are these kids becoming little bitches now or what..

regardless it was nice of HHH to do that but kids like these are better off watching sesame street...


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

Where was this compassion when we were kids? If a heel made us cry when we were kids, WWE would show you crying on camera.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

HHH had no choice but to do what he did by consoling the kid. One of the last things the WWE needs right now is a TMZ story breaking out over it.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

He shouldn't have apologized. 

I am disappointed in Hunter.


----------



## Barack Lesnar (Aug 15, 2014)

So HHH ran out of people to :buried so he :buried his own character

Long live trips shovel


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

not the first time


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Zayniac said:


> Didn't Punk get in trouble for kicking a fan or something before?


Spinning Backfisting a fan in the face you mean


----------



## gstyle (Feb 16, 2013)

Totally understand why he did that. I have a son and would hate to take him to a wrestling event just to have someone make him cry.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

From what i read is that the kid started crying but not because of HHH. Or he could as well started to make him cry after the kid told him he sucks or something and HHH instinctively returned how a heel responds...

But i think this is the right way to do it, because moments like these can be a moment from your childhood you can remember a life time. Wrestling should be fun to watch, and even the old heels in the old days didn't keep on egging it on at the kid if he was crying. I think they probably just signaled a wwe employee to get the kid backstage. (not a good thing if it was Pat Patterson.)


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Triple H the GOAT heel making kids cry. Paul Levesque the GOAT father making kids happy.

:trips2 

Good stuff.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Can't believe people are still bitching about this.

"HE DISGRACIN DA BUSINESS."

No, that's the ******* fans who still think something like this that was off camera is a bad move.

"HE DIDN'T ACT LIKE A PIECE OF SHIT, BREAKIN DUR CHURCTUR."

DEH TURK UR JURBS.


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

Imagine if Rick Grimes and The Governor were caught sharing a joint while everyone else was planning on how to kill him? Same rules apply here. He shouldn't be doing this when he's portraying a heel. :lol


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Dark Paladin said:


> Imagine if Rick Grimes and The Governor were caught sharing a joint while everyone else was planning on how to kill him? Same rules apply here. He shouldn't be doing this when he's portraying a heel. :lol


Except this is in sports entertainment/pro-wrestling, not a show.

That's a shitty comparison.

And a better one would be if the actors got a picture taken while they were off set and someone lost their mind over it.

He was off camera. He's a person. He's a higher up in the business.

He's fully allowed to do this.

*Pro-wrestling fans need to grow up.* That's the problem.


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

JD said:


> Except this is in sports entertainment/pro-wrestling, not a show.
> 
> That's a shitty comparison.
> 
> ...


It's only a shitty comparison if you compare the context, rather than the substance. If they're portraying an antagonist/protagonist, then they need to stay in character unless they're out of the public view (referring to WWE). When WWE go off-air, cameras are still rolling from the audience and breaking character for the sake of one child isn't a huge deal, but it's the principal behind that should count; especially from someone like Triple H (IMO the best wrestling heel of the Attitude Era).


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Dark Paladin said:


> It's only a shitty comparison if you compare the context, rather than the substance. If they're portraying an antagonist/protagonist, then they need to stay in character unless they're out of the public view. When WWE go off-air, cameras are still rolling from the audience and breaking character for the sake of one child isn't a huge deal, but it's the principal behind that should count; especially from someone like Triple H (IMO the best wrestling heel of the Attitude Era).


 No, it was shitty.

One is recorded weeks prior, the other is live. And no, there is no principal there. It's called humanity. 

Guy saw a kid crying, he dealt with it. He's a father, and he's a person with some moral ground it seems.

As I said, good on him. I would have been more ashamed if he ignored the kid. But he didn't. He dealt with it.

And the only people complaining are pro-wrestling fans. Who as I said, need to grow up.


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

deathslayer said:


> HHH kindly whispers: It's still real to you DAMNIT!
> 
> 
> Kidding, that was nice of him to do so.


:laugh::yes Very nice of him. I think Trips is a decent guy. Might be a hard a$$ when he has to be but has a kind heart!!! Good job Triple H!!!


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

CM Chump said:


> He should have started to console the kid only for it to be a swerve. He grabs the little guy tossing him over the barrrier. He brutalizes him with a sledgehammer as the shocked crowd looks on in horror. Finally, he takes the boys lifeless carcass, tossing it onto the announcers table setting him up for the Pedigree :bahgawd "BAH GAWD! DON'T DO THIS!!! THAT KIDS GOT A FAMILY!!!" He drives the kid through the table and stands tall with his sledgehammer as Raw goes off the air. :mark:


Russo? Is that you? :bo


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

You know he was saying "don't make me get my shovel".


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Honestly, I commend HHH for showing genuine concern and consoling that kid. With all that crying, we may have seen the advent of Big Show jr.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I just want to see him use it against Cena!! Give it that golden pay off and it should shut up all the whiners! :lol

"See whatughhh your selfishnesssuggh caused John? You Madeuggghh this poor little kid Cryuuughhh! And as alwaysuggh we had to go around and clean up your messughhh 
:hunter


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

HHH did something nice for once. It's a good thing guys. He didn't stop the show, get on the mic, then say, "I'm sorry kid wresting's fake". He just gave him a mini hug and probably said something to make him feel better then he got some free stuff.

Kid's going to remember and cherish that night for a long time. You know he spent all day bragging about it to his first grade class or whatever grade he's in and was probably the hero at school.

But yeah, fuck HHH for doing that. . .because we're hipsters here? :lmao




Cosmo Kramer said:


> Pretty sure everyone here complaining would love to be in the kids position. He probably got to meet Sting.


Annnnd he has no idea who Sting even is.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

SinJackal said:


> Annnnd he has no idea who Sting even is.


That's a pretty presumptuous generalization.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXS3ToAUhF8


Oh my god.......he said "get yo big black monkey ass back down here" .....anyone else see a possible shit storm over a comment like that?


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

go to 1.40 and you will see what an awesome dude hhh is


----------



## Big_Van_Vader (May 1, 2013)

Necramonium said:


> From what i read is that the kid started crying but not because of HHH. Or he could as well started to make him cry after the kid told him he sucks or something and HHH instinctively returned how a heel responds...
> 
> But i think this is the right way to do it, because moments like these can be a moment from your childhood you can remember a life time. Wrestling should be fun to watch, and even the old heels in the old days didn't keep on egging it on at the kid if he was crying. I think they probably just signaled a wwe employee to get the kid backstage. (not a good thing if it was Pat Patterson.)



Your an asshole. You should be banned from the forum for your dumb ass comment.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Probably whispered to him "stop crying or i'll get my fucking sledge hammer and take out your mom's knee".


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

SinJackal said:


> HHH did something nice for once. It's a good thing guys. He didn't stop the show, get on the mic, then say, "I'm sorry kid wresting's fake". He just gave him a mini hug and probably said something to make him feel better then he got some free stuff.
> 
> Kid's going to remember and cherish that night for a long time. You know he spent all day bragging about it to his first grade class or whatever grade he's in and was probably the hero at school.
> 
> ...


Nice for once? He has done quit a bit as far as charity and make a wish goes.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Mad respect from me for this 1.


----------



## Britani (Jan 3, 2015)

Nerds really crying over HHH consoling the kid lol


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Britani said:


> Nerds really crying over HHH consoling the kid lol


The only nerd is the kid crying.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Do we even know the actual reason the kid was crying? Everyone's assuming it was because of the show. Was it perhaps something else?


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Fucking little brat needs to man up.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

mightymike1986 said:


> Oh my god.......he said "get yo big black monkey ass back down here" .....anyone else see a possible shit storm over a comment like that?


Absolutely. My insider sources at TMZ tell me the headline tomorrow is going to read "BREAKING NEWS: Rock makes racist comment in 2003 and we have the exclusive video on youtube. NEVER BEFORE SEEN"


OT: Is everyone is this thread incapable of understanding HHH's very basic character? He's a heel towards his employees but a face towards the crowd because the crowd is what makes him money. He frequently panders to the crowd and consoling a kid who is in the audience OF HIS PRODUCT that he is COO of is best for business.


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

He might even job to him at WM 50.


----------



## 9hunter (Jan 9, 2015)

bitch please hunters been making kids cry since he left dx in 1999

im torn over this. overall i like it to see more of pauls fan friendly side (i love seeing it) amd wrestling elitists thst will bash him breaking kayfabe


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

T'Challa said:


> He might even job to him at WM 50.


They joke now, but when the time comes, OH MAN


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

LPPrince said:


> They joke now, but when the time comes, OH MAN


The "Elder Statesman" HHH Vs. the Craytown Mauler? :lol


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> The "Elder Statesman" HHH Vs. the Craytown Mauler? :lol


"The Biggest Match In History" -Stephanie McMahon


----------



## rey09176 (Dec 3, 2014)

Wow good job breaking character HHH you stupid fuck. WWE has gotten so soft and pussified it's unbearable.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

http://www.couriermail.com.au/sport/more-sports/wwe-tough-man-triple-h-shows-soft-side-after-young-fan-bursts-into-tears/story-fnii0hmo-1227191677361

More photos in this story in an Australian Newspaper.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

All kidding aside I think this getting a little bit blown out of proportion, if even Australians have taken that much notice. :lol


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> All kidding aside I think this getting a little bit blown out of proportion, if even Australians have taken that much notice. :lol


Nothing gets past Australian media lol..... Do you realise Raw airs live in Australia (Midday Tuesday).... we don't get it a month later lol.... Smackdown use to air earlier then the USA when it was airing on a Friday night.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Any pictures of Stephanie McMahon breaking character and talking to the young boy?

Both Triple H and Steph are kind people in real life..... its a shame we only see that side of them on rare occasions.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

The likes of Steph, HHH, Rollins and more "break character" every single day on twitter. This is not 1987 any more. The man did a good thing and people are having a go at him for it. Ridiculous.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Haha, are people really getting up in arms over an act of humanity? There are a bunch of real life assholes out there who would still comfort a kid if they were sad, doesn't mean they aren't any less of an asshole in their day to day life. Hunter, I commend you!


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

I bet he whispered "Sorry but its best for business" to the kid lol


----------



## Dartz (Oct 12, 2011)

The king of kings should have pedigreed him. The game has only just begun. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This is the #1 trend on FB:*


----------



## Loader230 (Jul 7, 2012)

When you're playing a character, you should be 100% committed to the role. That's what makes a talent worthy of the spot/role in the first place. If you can't do that, you know what, GET THE FUCK OUT. Its no place for sissies! All this "soft side" and "act of humanity" is BS excuses. 

Triple H broke character in the middle of the show, and exposed the business. He shouldnt have done that, plain and simple. I don't want to hear the reasons why or what significance it may or may not have had, IT WAS WRONG TO DO IT. PERIOD!

"Act of humanity" "soft side" what a load of shit! go get a job in some charity organisation then, wrestling is not the place for it. As a fan who loves watching badass heel acts, I don't want to hear/know how soft or kind the guy playing the character is, certainly not while he's in the middle of playing it. Fuck that shit, I don't watch wrestling for that.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

A guy who understands how to be a heel like Punk or Del Rio wouldn't have done this. God, wrestling is the one of the worst things around today. May as well be on fucking Nickelodeon (or even Nick Jr).


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

njcam said:


> Nothing gets past Australian media lol..... Do you realise Raw airs live in Australia (Midday Tuesday).... we don't get it a month later lol.... Smackdown use to air earlier then the USA when it was airing on a Friday night.


Well I guess since it's trending worldwide I might have let slip from my mind a minute the vast majority of the world watches this in one way or another. Still, it seems that people are making a little much of it. And I still want to see HHH turn it on Cena anyway he can next Raw! :lol


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

I think this sort of thing is perfectly fine and a good thing to do.

He didn't do it on camera and if it weren't for the leaking of it, nobody else would have to be reminded that he's just playing pretend bad man.

Nice swervy swerve in the title there, OP - this is one of those rare examples where it's misleading but still completely truthful and instead of disappointing it exceeds expectations. I believe that's the difference between the Russo swerve and the Watts swerve but I'm having to trust my elders on that.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

Trips is still the biggest douche among all the wrestling stars I have encountered and by a wide margin. He makes Scott Steiner look personable.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

People still forgetting WWE is marketed to kids nowadays?


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Bookockey said:


> Trips is still the biggest douche among all the wrestling stars I have encountered and by a wide margin. He makes Scott Steiner look personable.


You say "encountered", have you met Triple H?


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

I find it amazing that some people are still with the "don't do it, sell it like its real" mentality.

2015 but some are acting like its 1980.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

kid reveals it was all a work

trips signs him to a contract 'that's some great heel work kid i see somethin in ya. best for business.'

he beats seth rollins at fast lane for the mitb briefcase

cashes in at mania and wins

revealed to be the real illegitimate son of vince mcmahon on raw the night after and is also made the new COO of WWE

trips finally gets backdoored by someone other than chyna and steph when she's really drunk

wwe finally tops its hottest champ of all time, VACANT, by having an 8 year old holding the belt

BOOK IT VINCE


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Good publicity coming in online due to this


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> That's a pretty presumptuous generalization.


It would be far more presumptuous to assume he does know who he is. The kid wasn't even born yet the last time Sting was a full timer. He's like 7 and probably just started watching wrestling within the last year or two.




brandiexoxo said:


> Nice for once? He has done quit a bit as far as charity and make a wish goes.


Okay captain nitpick.

I was saying he did a good thing.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

I disagree with most people, yes it was nice that he did this for the kid.. But do we honestly need to baby everyone now a days?



njcam said:


> You say "encountered", have you met Triple H?


Do you understand the definition of encountered? If so you would understand that it means he meet Hunter.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

That isn't a fan, it's Rey Mysterio. HHH just went over to ask him if he needed a booster seat.


----------



## Esskayb (Jan 16, 2015)

What did he do to make him cry?

I'm surprised he broke character I didn't think they do that, especially at a live show.


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

HHH didn't break kayfabe he just slipped into an older screen character


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Da Game and dat mainstream media. 










Crazy how this has taken off the way it has lol.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

SinJackal said:


> It would be far more presumptuous to assume he does know who he is. The kid wasn't even born yet the last time Sting was a full timer. He's like 7 and probably just started watching wrestling within the last year or two.


Its strongly possible the kids dad said who Sting was, but at this point, I don't even remember why it came up. :lol

On the more main topic I guess I must really be underestimating how much of a "thing" this is, I am actually amused at how much coverage this getting the world over.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Enh, I'd have been more of a dick to him. I would have picked him up and tried drinking his tears. Seriously, fuck the people who take this too seriously. Before when a heel was mean, it was a reason to boo them even more. A kid got his sign torn up and the kid would just be thrilled to get ANY interaction with a wrestler and would start shouting and mocking him. Remember Hogan and the granny? That sorta thing. You WANT people to hate you because it shows investment in you and the babyface who will eventually defeat you. But now its like "we can't be jerks because little kids might take it seriously and get upset." Then they shouldn't be watching. If they do, fuck 'em. And fuck all the adults who threaten to stop watching and unsubscribe from the network because Seth Rollins was being a heel. "He's a bully, it was sickening, I'll NEVER watch your show again." Fine, good riddance. Do you yell at the TV when Clay Morrow is being a manipulative prick and trying to get Jax killed, then threaten to stop watching? No, and if you do, you're retarded. If you can't cope, then go away. People like that are part of the reason the product is so bleh and wishy washy. The Fed is trying to appeal to EVERYONE, including the spineless fucks like this. Cut them off like an infected limb and focus on pleasing certain demographics and go ALL OUT. Then you'll get somewhere.




Question is, what did GOAT Nose say to him?

"Don't cry, the network is only 9.99, its such a great deal."

"Tell your mom to meet me at the Holiday Inn near the airport after the show, room 218 and tell her to get ready to suck it."

"If you don't stop crying, John Cena is jobbing out for the next year."


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> Enh, I'd have been more of a dick to him. I would have picked him up and tried drinking his tears. Seriously, fuck the people who take this too seriously. Before when a heel was mean, it was a reason to boo them even more. A kid got his sign torn up and the kid would just be thrilled to get ANY interaction with a wrestler and would start shouting and mocking him. Remember Hogan and the granny? That sorta thing. You WANT people to hate you because it shows investment in you and the babyface who will eventually defeat you. But now its like "we can't be jerks because little kids might take it seriously and get upset." Then they shouldn't be watching. If they do, fuck 'em. And fuck all the adults who threaten to stop watching and unsubscribe from the network because Seth Rollins was being a heel. "He's a bully, it was sickening, I'll NEVER watch your show again." Fine, good riddance. Do you yell at the TV when Clay Morrow is being a manipulative prick and trying to get Jax killed, then threaten to stop watching? No, and if you do, you're retarded. If you can't cope, then go away. People like that are part of the reason the product is so bleh and wishy washy. The Fed is trying to appeal to EVERYONE, including the spineless fucks like this. Cut them off like an infected limb and focus on pleasing certain demographics and go ALL OUT. Then you'll get somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So well said.

People wonder why today's heels can never garner the necessary heat to be a good or "over" heel. And this right here sums it up, we have to be so tippy toey with what the wrestlers do because we might upset the younger fan base because we are being mean to poor old John Cena and bullying him is not a good way to set an example.

Well fuck off, don't watch the show and watch something that caters your unrealistic lifestyle.

It's the way of the world, you have good guys and you bad guys and for the show to progress or reach it's pinnacle heels have to be hated and they must be afforded the luxury to do what is necessary to reach that.


----------



## The Lion Tamer (Aug 17, 2014)

Trips buried Kayefabe


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

If it was up to me heels would be absolutely ruthless, but these are different times. The WWE is a publicly traded company- has to maintain a good image. Anything that is remotely questionable in conduct will hurt it. Can you imagine stuff like the Kane Necrophile angle happening today??


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

I don't see anyone complaining for the Lannisters beings cunts in GoT. Or for the Governor in TWD. Or even for Looney Toon "Villains" if people want to go PG. Seriously wrestling is a scripted TV show. Parents should prepare their kids for such a show or it's their fault. HHH should have never broken character.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/558137906775482369


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Xander Crews said:


> Do you understand the definition of encountered? If so you would understand that it means he meet Hunter.


Not necessarily, I could say 'I HAVE ENCOUNTERED KEVIN SPACEY'S ACTING IN "THE HOUSE OF CARDS" ', and yet still have not met him.

Anyway, I'm happy to have educated you.

Also, why couldn't the person who said he 'ENCOUNTERED' Triple H speak for himself.


----------



## LOL Mic Skills (Dec 13, 2013)

Didn't Davari get in trouble for breaking out of character at the end of a Raw for smiling during a full roster celebration at the end of an episode? IIRC Stephanie reamed him out for that backstage


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

southrnbygrace said:


> If one of the wrestlers had done that, they would probably have been fired.


No, they wouldn't. Alberto made a kid cry and nothing happened. JBL fucking goosestepped and nothing happened. Try again later, sonny.


----------



## SMCM (Dec 31, 2014)

I could never see Vince doing that. Triple H has got a lot to learn. His character is so boring and bland that even he forgot he's supposed to be a heel. He'll never be 1/5th as good as Vince in this authority role.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

I bet the kid did something to deserve it, like chant "Let's Go Cena!"


----------



## Loader230 (Jul 7, 2012)

The fact that this story has gone mainstream only makes it worse, Triple H needs to be punished severely by Vince and made an example out of.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

It going mainstream is great. Looks good on him and the company. For every one person going "oh noes teh kayfabes" there are twenty saying it was a class act and that was top of him.

Besides the fact that I don't see what it is about HHH's character that would make him hate kids. Best for business right? Him consoling the kid is perfectly within kayfabe and the mainstream attention proves it. Its kinda meta. hahaha


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/558137906775482369


This story has really gone viral. I'll have to catch the interview. A lot of people are angry that HHH broke kayfabe, but he's a father and look at all the positive press he and the WWE are getting.

When I met HHH years ago, he was super nice. I'm not surprised he would comfort that boy.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Olivia Pope said:


> This story has really gone viral. I'll have to catch the interview. A lot of people are angry that HHH broke kayfabe, but he's a father and look at all the positive press he and the WWE are getting.
> 
> When I met HHH years ago, he was super nice. I'm not surprised he would comfort that boy.


HHH isn't even a heel anyway he's doing what's BFB making fans happy (like giving people jobs back) so makes sense just because you view someones actions as a heel doesn't mean they are.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

The Triple H segment that was scheduled for Good Morning America did not air this morning. I believe he may have been bumped because they ran out of time.


----------



## Loader230 (Jul 7, 2012)

It airs tomorrow.


----------



## KXZ (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm sorry i usually just lurk. But some of you people are being so dumb i made a account just to say this. Trips didn't break character... His whole character is based on whats best for business and we all know the WWE is all about the kids. So no he did't break character. Triple H used to be one of the greatest heels in the attitude era. You think he just forgot how it works. You people complaining are sad and will find anything to complain about, it's pathetic...


----------



## LunchCombo (Apr 5, 2014)

HHH is smart, turning out to be a great PR move


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

njcam said:


> Not necessarily, I could say 'I HAVE ENCOUNTERED KEVIN SPACEY'S ACTING IN "THE HOUSE OF CARDS" ', and yet still have not met him.
> 
> Anyway, I'm happy to have educated you.
> 
> Also, why couldn't the person who said he 'ENCOUNTERED' Triple H speak for himself.


You educated me? Oh okay thank you for that lesson teacher.. Get over yourself, and try not to overreact over a comment. Just relax and take some deep breaths it will be okay.

The poster you originally quoted made it clear he has meet Hunter, comparing that to watching a television show. Give me a break. It was more sarcastic than anything.


----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)

"Triple H brah, you makin' kids cry, brah?"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

VForViper said:


> I bet the kid did something to deserve it, like chant "Let's Go Cena!"


"You see that little shit out there, Paul? Go get 'em!"

:vince5


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Documented on Twitter by Chris Olds through candid snapshots, the 13-time world champion and real-life WWE exec got into a mid-match exchange with a young fan during Monday night's WWE “Raw” event in Dallas.

“As we were sitting ringside, the young man was behind me and he was chanting my name, over and over,” Paul “Triple H” Levesque told ABC News. “It was just me being in character. I said, with eye brows up, ‘Hey, stop messing with me. I'm trying to do my job over here.’” 










That was enough for 8-year-old Lucian Deering, seated nearby, to start crying. Then, his tears prompted the WWE superstar and executive vice president to do something very rare.

“I broke out of character, and put my head to his and messed his hair up,” Levesque said. “I just said, ‘Hey, buddy, it’s OK. I’m just playing around.’”

At that point, another WWE villain, Stephanie McMahon, also broke character to console Lucian. 










Levesque didn’t stop there: He had one of the security guards take Lucian and his father backstage to chat, take pictures and get some WWE swag.

“They’re actually pretty nice not in their character,” Lucian told ABC News.

He got to add a Triple H action figure to his collection of more than 175 items. 










His father, Chad Deering, was astonished by the turn of events.

“For him to come out of character in front of all those people on live TV ... it’s a pretty bold statement of, in reality, he’s pretty cool,” Deering said. “It’s a huge impression for an 8-year-old little boy that I can pretty much guarantee you he will never forget.”

For Triple H, that was what mattered.

“Putting a smile on his face, by far, was the best thing I did Monday,” he said.

http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment...character-console-young-fan/story?id=28398608


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks for posting the article @Juggernaut Reigns. It puts a smile on my face even more after reading HHH tell what happened. And now the kid has a nice memory and one more toy to add to his 175 + collection. It really was best for business for HHH to make him feel better. :lol


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Olivia Pope said:


> Thanks for posting the article @Juggernaut Reigns. It puts a smile on my face even more after reading HHH tell what happened. And now the kid has a nice memory and one more toy to add to his 175 + collection. It really was best for business for HHH to make him feel better. :lol


When i first read it i thought they gave him 175 items lol


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Seeing Steph look all motherly with the kid is adorable. D'aww.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Xander Crews said:


> You educated me? Oh okay thank you for that lesson teacher.. Get over yourself, and try not to overreact over a comment. Just relax and take some deep breaths it will be okay.
> 
> The poster you originally quoted made it clear he has meet Hunter, comparing that to watching a television show. Give me a break. It was more sarcastic than anything.


I'm very relaxed... just can't let false comments go by like yours.

The OP did not make it clear he met Hunter.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

https://gma.yahoo.com/wrestling-sta...le-young-215902980--abc-news-celebrities.html


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I really do love this story.  Steph is such a mom. She looked back right away when he started crying. 

But I wonder if other little kids will start crying now too. :lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Olivia Pope said:


> I really do love this story.  Steph is such a mom. She looked back right away when he started crying.
> 
> But I wonder if other little kids will start crying now too. :lol


Its a good thing HHH and Steph were the ones out there. Vince would've been like "stop crying you spoiled little millennial and have fun. DAMMIT" :vince3


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Its a good thing HHH and Steph were the ones out there. Vince would've been like "stop crying you spoiled little millennial and have fun. DAMMIT" :vince3


:chlol

I think Jericho would've let the kid cry too. He's said before that he doesn't like breaking character when he's heel. 

I still laugh about that time the little girl ran up to Reigns and gave him a hug. 

It's still real to the little ones.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Olivia Pope said:


> :chlol
> 
> I think Jericho would've let the kid cry too. He's said before that he doesn't like breaking character when he's heel.
> 
> ...


Yes it really is, that's why every now and then I like to watch Smackdown with my niece and nephew and take them to the house shows when they happen locally.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Has anyone got a link to the 'Good Morning America' segment with Triple H?


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

njcam said:


> Has anyone got a link to the 'Good Morning America' segment with Triple H?





LPPrince said:


> https://gma.yahoo.com/wrestling-sta...le-young-215902980--abc-news-celebrities.html


^


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Is there another link? As the link above does not work in Australia due to Geo-Blocking by ABC/GMA.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

njcam said:


> Is there another link? As the link above does not work in Australia due to Geo-Blocking by ABC/GMA.


There's youtube videos but none that I can find posted of the GMA report.

Funny shit is, all the people going, "Preserve the kayfabe, Hunter sucks" are gonna flip their shit when they hear the kid say, "HHH is really nice when he's not playing his character"

I lol'd


----------



## raisingfalcon (Oct 3, 2014)

face turn


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

How dare Hunter be a good heel.

Heaven forbid.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Anyone know of a video link from Triple H's appearance on GMA that isn't the GMA/Yahoo video as it will not work in Australia due to Geo-Blocking?


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Is that Lesnar in the ring competing in ring gear ? wtf


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

they should hire that kid and morph an entertaineer out of him, just think about it, when the time comes, the storyline against triple h writes itself when he is old enough to boy cigarettes and fight big men


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

BoundForMania said:


> Is that Lesnar in the ring competing in ring gear ? wtf


Didn't you watch Raw last Monday night (19th Jan).


----------



## GGGGGGGG_G_UNIT (Jul 28, 2014)

mad respect for triple h, I would of done the same thing,


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

Its hardly out of Character for him though, IC he is only doing what he is doing for the company.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Triple H getting more MAINSTREAM MEDIA for doing this than Punk got for signing with UFC.

:creepytrips

Nice guys finish first. 

:HHH2


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

It was a work, like the miz girl. But both pale in comparison to the best fan work of all time: Miz's Dad.


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

He actually whispered "Shut up, before I get your parents fired from their jobs"


----------



## Hemingway (Nov 4, 2004)

Starbuck said:


> Triple H getting more MAINSTREAM MEDIA for doing this than Punk got for signing with UFC.
> 
> :creepytrips
> 
> ...












Triple H wrestling at Wrestlemania didn't generate more interest than CM Punk's absence. CM Punk is the way bigger story.


----------



## Javier C. (Jan 24, 2015)

.christopher. said:


> It's nice that he consoled the kid, but I think it would have been better if one of the faces in that match had run over, knocked HHH down or made him back off, and consoled the kid himself. You know, just to make the face more likeable to the live crowd and HHH to garner more heat
> 
> If I was in the front row of a WWF event back when I was little, and HHH or another big heal at the time had made me cry, I would have loved a Jericho/Austin/Rock to have come over and consoled me!


Completely agree, looks like Trips don't give a single f.. about keep character and kayfabe.


----------



## Dan Pratt (May 11, 2014)

I love people are saying that this kind of thing is "killing WWE". I got news for you, only little kids believe wrestling "is real". Everyone knows they are playing a character, I repeat EVERYONE KNOWS THEY ARE PLAYING A CHARACTER. 

How does him breaking character when the camera is off of him to console a crying kid hurt anything? It doesn't. The only person it even effects is the crying kid, and I highly doubt that he will stop watching because he now knows Triple H is not "really" a bad man. Almost surely they made a life long fan out of this. So the only person affected had a more positive experience than he would have if Trips said, "Shut up you snot nosed brat!" Yeah when they write the books "the death of WWE" I am sure this incident will garnish an entire chapter. 

As far as the kid. Honestly what I dislike the most in these things are that the parents clearly haven't clued them in that this is scripted. I get we are all for letting a child have his innocence. But this isn't believing in Santa Clause. Little kids do not need to believe that their hero is out there fighting for their life and being beaten into a pulp by a monster who wants to put them into the hospital. 

Parents should be telling their kids the second they are old enough to understand that Wrestling is scripted. If they did Trips wouldn't have to break character because he said and/or did something likely under the impression the kid knew better in the first place because his parents would have told him.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

njcam said:


> Didn't you watch Raw last Monday night (19th Jan).


Yes and not once was Lesnar in ring gear that I seen nor was he competing in any match... hes wearing shorts in that pic.

Edit: Nevermind its Big Show in the picture


----------



## TimmyBuddy (Oct 4, 2013)

How can anyone hate this story. I know a few people that have met Triple H and Steph and they say they are some of the nicest people you can meet and you can tell how much they really love kids. Quit shitting on this story and Triple H.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

TimmyBuddy said:


> How can anyone hate this story. I know a few people that have met Triple H and Steph and they say they are some of the nicest people you can meet and you can tell how much they really love kids. Quit shitting on this story and Triple H.


Internet's gonna internet, unfortunately.


----------



## Devil's Anthem (Mar 25, 2013)

People mad at him for breaking character are the same ones who get mad at Johnny Depp for not acting like a Pirate in real life


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Good guy Trips


----------

